# Enormous poos



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hiya,
Josh is now 14 months old and eats pretty much the same as us (although he has far more fruit and veg than me   )  He poos about once a day, sometimes twice, although occasionally he will miss a day.
Every single poo is ENORMOUS and very compacted  and occasionally has streaks of bright red blood in it if it is particularly large.  Some are the size of my fist, and look like the sort of poo an adult would be proud of    Unsurprisingly they aren't particularly easy to pass, and they are accompanied by a very distinctive 'poo scream' and a very unhappy baby   Quite often the whole poo doesn't pass out until I have opened up his nappy, simply because there isn't room for it  
He is quite contented the rest of the time and doesn't seem to have tummy trouble or any other pain.  He drinks about a pint of milk each day, plus around 4 or 5 ounces of water (he is offered it constantly throughout the day).  He has around 5 portions of fruit each day, and at least 3 types of veg.
This has gone on for months and months now, and I hate seeing him in such discomfort.  Any ideas?
xx Clare


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

I would contact your HV for advice. Next time he does a big one (especially if its got blood in) then save it to show her!  Im sure its nothing to worry about but its always better to get it checked out especially if he is struggling to pass it!

let me know what she says.

shell xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

lilmizfury said:


> Next time he does a big one (especially if its got blood in) then save it to show her!


Really?!!! Blimey, I didn't realise that was in their job description  He does a mega-poo every day, so I might warn her in advance that I'll be bringing her a present...  The blood is always bright red so I'm pretty sure it's just cos it's so mammoth to pass, as opposed to coming from further back 

Thanks Shell

xx Clare


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

you will be suprised what HV do!!  I will never forget my HV coming and asking me if i needed her to look at my piles (sorry TMI).......... luckily i said no because i work with her now!!!    

Like you say, the blood is prob the force of him pushing it out but if its causing him pain its worth getting him looked at and hopefully they can prescribe him something!

shell xx


----------

